# Old Fashioned Spanner



## BrumJim (27 Nov 2010)

Given to me by my neighbour. As per title - free to a good home. I'll pay postage, but please donate equivalent cost to a charity of your choice.


----------



## Echolalia (27 Nov 2010)

This still going? Please could I take it Brumjim kind person.


----------



## BrumJim (28 Nov 2010)

Echolalia said:


> This still going? Please could I take it Brumjim kind person.



Yes, no problem. PM me your address, and I'll get it posted.


----------



## BrumJim (5 Dec 2010)

Will be in the post tomorrow.


----------



## e-rider (5 Dec 2010)

never seen one with a lockring spanner on it before - but I doubt the pressed metal will withstand removing a lockring!


----------



## Echolalia (10 Dec 2010)

Thank you so much. Spanner received and resembles a mastercrafts man tool.


----------



## Tynan (3 Jan 2011)

old skool

one of those was all I ever had as tools for many many miles as a young ignorant man


----------

